# Electronica Automotriz



## Jessi (Sep 23, 2009)

Proyecto: Automatizar mediante un sensor el circuito de luces altas y bajas del vehiculo.
Espero que me puedan aportar con ideas, ya tengo un circuito pero aun no lo he probado.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Puedes postear el circuito que tienes y trabajamos sobre el?. salu2


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 23, 2009)

tengo una duda, en que momento se prenderian las luces altas???por que no es lo mismo qeu el limpiaparabrisas se enciende cuando llueve

me surgio esa duda

saludos


----------



## Danbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Las luces bajas se pueden automatizar para que se enciendan después de un tiempo que arrancó el motor (para el caso de Argentina, donde es obligatorio circular con las luces encendidas) o con un sensor de luminosidad para que se enciendan a cierta oscuridad.

En el caso de las luces altas sí o sí debe ser controlado por el conductor, porque se usan tanto para señales de sobrepaso como para conducción nocturna en zonas sin iluminación y sin tráfico. Hubo un momento donde pensé en poner un fotosensor que detectara la luz de un auto que viniera de frente para cambiar de altas a bajas de manera automática, pero era tan poco preciso que resultó una pérdida de tiempo. La iluminación es una cuestión seria de seguridad así que no queda mucho margen para la experimentación.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 23, 2009)

pero la obligatoriedad es con las luces de posicion, no bajas

jessi nombra altas y bajas, de ahi mi duda

saludos


----------



## patoblear (May 24, 2011)

se pueden encender las luces bajas despues k arranca el motor mediante unos reles conectados  y un diodo un rele va conectado a las luces bajas y el otro a la luz piloto del alternador que al momento de que se encendio el motor se apaga la luz piloto del alternador  deja pasar la corriente al rele que  esta conectado a las luces bajas y listo se encienden .
porque un diodo porque este se conecta  alas luces de posicion el cual igual va conectado al rele k esta conectado  a la luz del alternador porque cuando estan apagadas las luces de posicion son de pulso negativo por retorno de las ampolletas pero kuando se enciende este pasa a ser positivo y se desconecta el sistema y queda funcionando en forma normal y asi se pueden poner las luces altas y bajas sin problema


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2011)

Estas respondiendo un tema que tiene más de año y medio de inactividad, y eso atenta contra no resucitar muertos lee las reglas del foro, tu post ya esta sentenciado y condenado.....


----------

